# Read the new rulebook



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

Having read the new rulebook, the real one not some crappy pdf i have some confirmed info for you guys

Yes you can run, we've all read this i'm sure. Something i hadn't read before is that once the charger is moved in cc, the defender then moves all his models up to 6" to reach assault as well. No more harlies only connecting 1 marine.

Counter charge has now changed[as you would expect from the above] You do ld test and if you pass you get +1A as well for charging.

Most cover is now 4+ including woods but area terrain is very different. 
doesn't block los and only give cover save to infantry that is between 2 of the elements of the pece, ie 2 trees on the base. Vechiles MC's etc only protected if half covered.

Charging through cover gives you -1 init, assault grenades[frag and plasma] ignore ths.
Defensive grenades, enemy doesn't get +1a for charging

You can go to ground as a response to a shooting attack. Get +1 to cover save. cant move/shoot/assault next turn. When you fail a pinning test you go to ground. can get 6+ save if in the open.

rending on the to wound roll. Snipers have rending. str3 vs vechiles no longer have always hit on 2+

Perils of the warp wounded on 2+, no save have to re-roll inv saves


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Has Deep Strike changed at all? And are the ridiculous rumours of vehicle defensive weapons being Str4 true?


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> And are the ridiculous rumours of vehicle defensive weapons being Str4 true?


Yes, only Str4 or less weapons are defensive. Period. Nuff said. End of discussion.

This is clearly stated in the vehicle section. Any attempt to claim otherwise is just a desperate grasp for a loophole...along the same lines as terminators don't wear terminator armor.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Might as well have made defensive weapons Str-3 or less.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> This is clearly stated in the vehicle section. Any attempt to claim otherwise is just a desperate grasp for a loophole...along the same lines as terminators don't wear terminator armor.


I thought he was asking a question. Didn't realise it was a desperate attempt to grasp for a loophole...


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I thought he was asking a question. Didn't realise it was a desperate attempt to grasp for a loophole...


What you don't appreciate Jez, is that *everyone* has already read the new rulebook:laugh:


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

yes defensive weapons are str 4 or less, which rules out heavy bolters, sms, scatterlasers etc

deepstrike has changed. if you scatter onto an enemy model impassable terrain you roll a d6
1-2 destroyed as usual
3-4 your opp may place you anywhere on the table without scattering. 
5-6 they are placed back into reserve

note also that ALL jump infantry can deepstrike


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

> What you don't appreciate Jez, is that everyone has already read the new rulebook


Yeah, I know that. Didn't appreciate the shitty attitude. I've read the leaked pdf :wink:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Too_hot_to_handle said:


> yes defensive weapons are str 4 or less, which rules out heavy bolters, sms, scatterlasers etc
> 
> >> Well, thats a complete pile of shite. (the rule, not you). So my attack predators wi heavy bolter sponsons are now pretty pointless, and I may as well put 3 fucking lascannons on them? Utter fucking pish. Rant over.
> 
> >. Can deep striking troops eg jump troops, charge when they land?


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> Yeah, I know that. Didn't appreciate the shitty attitude. I've read the leaked pdf :wink:


I guess you just missed the sig then. It's kinda expected.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> leaked pdf


>> Where do I find this?????:no:

*you don't.*


----------



## njfed (Jan 28, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> I thought he was asking a question. Didn't realise it was a desperate attempt to grasp for a loophole...


I did answer his question. He was not grasping for a loophole. He was no doubt confused by all the misinformation that has been posted on this topic by people who are grasping for a loophole. I wanted to point out that any thing anyone reads on any forum over the next two months claiming that the rule is anything other than Str 4 is not accurate.

Sorry if I came across as blunt.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

no you can't assault, but you can run. Which is actually quite a big deal when you consider that you can spread out and/or take cover


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think that the str 4 defensive makes most tanks pretty much pointless in that respect FW. in fact, i can't think of a single 'proper' defensive weapon which is S4 or under.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Pretty happy that this won't effect necrons much


----------



## carlosdjakal (May 22, 2008)

Edit: Please do not post links to material that break GW's Copyrights, this can get both us and you in serious trouble.

Heresy Online Admin Team


----------



## carlosdjakal (May 22, 2008)

PLEASE do not encourage people to look for pirated books.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

cccp said:


> i think that the str 4 defensive makes most tanks pretty much pointless in that respect FW. in fact, i can't think of a single 'proper' defensive weapon which is S4 or under.


Got to agree there. that's pure bullshit.

Good thing I make my sponson mounts removable. You won't see me wasting points on heavy bolter sponsons in the future (except perhaps on the Baal, which at least has the chance to move and fire as a fast vehicle)

I have a feeling this was a desperate attempt to make pintile mount storm bolters/heavy stubbers a valid choice again. I wonder if they realize how badly this is going to backfire when they start seeing tanks equipped wiht one main gun, a storm bolter and no side mounts.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

all i can say is that Crusaders are going to be sick!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its as if i saw this coming, i equippped all my guard tanks as turret and hull mount only no sponsons it was a character thing.


----------



## Malus (Jan 31, 2008)

darklove said:


> Pretty happy that this won't effect necrons much


Except for the monolith with it's over-strength-four flux arc .


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

You can fire 1 defensive - Flux arc is a single weapon that fires at all units in range (and don't say 'but there are 4 on the model' because that does not effect the number of times or number of units it can shoot at).


----------



## Malus (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes I know , but my argument just went out the window after realising I don't actually know what I'm on about... so yeah, ignore my last post (and this one I suppose) .


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Gutted, I think the str4 weapons or less is a horrible rule, just when Lemans where cool again, moving about the table while shooting down the opponent, back to the Pillboxes we go. 

Oh and I know some folks will say but with Ordenance you had that anyways, my problem is I used to (and will again if I go back to guard) take Conquerors and Exterminators, I love them. 

Also makes taking an Annhilator a much easier decesion now over a Destructor, if they both have to sit still now to shoot all their guns, I might as well take the one that can rip apart tanks as well as troops. 

I still eagerly await reading the book myself though, but gah, my Heavy Bolters have been nerfed in this latest Patch, gief more gunz nowz. (whoops been playing to much WoW.. hehe. )


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

can you still move 6" and fire ordinance?


----------



## Malus (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, unless you're a skimmer.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

The str 4 defensive is the biggest gripe i've seen but for many vechiles i don't think it makes such a huge different. Falcon's got hurt hard but pred's etc.... you just keep still if you wanna blast it out with all barrels.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This defensive weapons thing has really got everybody worked up. The thing that does occure to me is they have encouroged mobile 'horde' armies, but reduce the effectivness of tanks to take on hoards AND be mobile.


----------



## julio d (Apr 20, 2008)

cccp said:


> i think that the str 4 defensive makes most tanks pretty much pointless in that respect FW. in fact, i can't think of a single 'proper' defensive weapon which is S4 or under.


hurricane bolters...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Gutted, I think the str4 weapons or less is a horrible rule, just when Lemans where cool again, moving about the table while shooting down the opponent, back to the Pillboxes we go.


My number one complaint about 5th ed. More rumours here though from TWF:



> I compiled a lits that I've seen so far, sorry if there are any repeats:
> 
> Props to Mad Larkin.
> 
> ...


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

@Wraithlord, thanks for the info dude. Very Helpful


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

I like how for Ordinance weapons it is now - the BS of the vehicle. So you will see more hits overall from them. One question I have is, Say you didn't move so you only get the Scatter D6(lets say you are shooting from a Vindicator), you roll a 4 on the die, and a direction not a hit on the Scatter. Would you consider that a 'Hit'? I would think yes. So a none moving SM Vindi is only going to scatter up to 2" from the selected target.


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Has Deep Strike changed at all? And are the ridiculous rumours of vehicle defensive weapons being Str4 true?


Deep-strike has changed. If you scatter onto an opponent or off the board instead of just dying you roll a D6 and consult this table:

1-2 dead
3-4 opponent deploys them
5-6 Go back to reserve 

option 3-4 is pretty nasty, and is going to be fun for the opponent. : )


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Question... What the heck does this mean?


> * Fearless is not capped by squad Ld modifier, but by how man wounds done.


Most hated update for me...


> * Force weapons are power weapons that cause instant death. Nids and deamons immune to instant death


Whats the point of a FW anymore then?? WTH is my Grand Master supposed to do with his NFW now? Y would I ever waste the points on the GM anymore?


----------



## Malus (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree, I'd usually consider force weapons when facing Tyranids and Daemons, but they don't effect them... so what is the point of them other than being character killers? I see them as if they should be taking out all the big beasties, not some feeble guy the same size .


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Bishop120 said:


> Question... What the heck does this mean?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------

